

Deep Learning Adversarial Examples – Clarifying Misconceptions - SergeyHack
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2015/07/deep-learning-adversarial-examples-misconceptions.html

======
SergeyHack
The 6th point is very interesting:

"Adversarial examples generalize across models trained to perform the same
task, even if those models have different architectures and were trained on a
different training set."

